# Ford Superduty Transfer Case



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

All you GM/Dodge guys are going to love this. I swear my Ford truck knows when I want to buy something, because as soon as I do, it BREAKS and needs a costly repair!!
I got stuck in shallow mud today in my 550. Damn thing wouldn't go into 4WD.
It worked last week, but it had the dreaded rotational squeaking noiseand I had to replace the double cardan front drive shaft- $600.  
Now it wont go into 4WD. When I pull the floor lever back while moving, it just grinds(Ive always been able to shift on the fly easily)
If I come to complete stop, it doesn't grind, but it doesn't go into 4WD, either.
Real tough to get into low range, too.

Now I know what some of you are thinking, but YES I use my 4WD a lot, so it's not from lack of use. Used it 3-4 times in last week alone.
Tell me it's something simple, like a shift fork...please....
I cant throw another $1,000 ++ into this thing.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Not up on the newer stuff at all, but I would look for the clutch mechanism (if it has one) that connects the front drive shaft to the front axles. Some of the old chevy's were vacuum; after the vacuum they had an electric solenoid at the front diff. Not sure if Ford uses something theoretically similar alleviate the MGP drain from having the spinning mass of driveshaft etc going while in 2wd?

Hopefully someone else can give more specific hopes, but thought I'd put that out there.

...or put dual exhaust on it so you can use it for a wheelbarrow. 

73, Mark


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I thought the floor shifter wasn't an on-the-fly shifter.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

HItech got me to second-guessing my guess of the disengage.

If it usually shifted on the fly (as long as all 4 tires spinning at the same speed and not slipping), that would indicate that the front wheels were spinning the driveshaft in the same speed as needed to engage the transfer case. Now, it may be that the front tires are not spinning the driveshaft and now it's gears are not spinning at the same speed for a grindless engage...(like shifting the transmission on semi...when everything is the right speed, it glides right in.)

Also could jack up the rear end and see if it will spin the front driveshaft in 4wd. You'll at-least be able to decide which end of the driveshaft to start throwing money.

Might suggest jacking up front end and see if spinning tire(s) by hand will turn driveshaft. Maybe a front diff problem?

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Its usually easy to shift from 2WD into 4WD high range and vice-versa without stopping. Now it just grinds.
Bigger problem is even if you do stop and shift it into 4WD it doesn't grind, but worse yet, it doesn't engage into 4WD.
Maybe you guys are thinking hubs were unlocked?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

When it grinds is the grinding noise coming from the transfer case or the front differential or out at the front hubs.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I wonder if a lockout hub didn't go bad.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Noise is front transfer case. You can feel t case handle buzz when you try to engage, just like grinding gears on a handshaker.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Stack nailed it. Broken locking hub.

I locked both hubs, then reached behind the wheels and grabbed each U-joint. Drivers side was locked, passenger was able to move. Picked up a hub at parts dept $175 later I have 4WD again.
I didn't realize having one locking hub broken takes out the entire 4WD system.

The reason it would grind gears between 2WD hi and 4WD hi when moving (wouldn't shift on the fly) is because wheels weren't turning front drive shaft and not synchronizing the transfer case. .


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Hehehe on day grass hopper you will come to the dark side of bow tie. Hehehe


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

$175. Could be worse. Sounds about time to send Stack a six pack... After winter is over.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Hehehe on day grass hopper you will come to the dark side of bow tie. Hehehe


Me have bowtie!

'08 Chebbie Tahoe LTZ

Chebbie no longer makey heavy duty workie truck.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Chebbie no longer makey heavy duty workie truck.


I hate to have to agree!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

bluefarmer said:


> I hate to have to agree!


...and I'm still holding a grudge from the bail-out.

73, Mark


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Chebbie no longer makey heavy duty workie truck.


Only because Chevrolet doesn't have to label it Heavy Duty as it's just assumed it is....

And don't worry about the 6 pack. I prefer small unmarked bills.....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I was trying to be nice... I can send u a bill if you like.


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

10 new gmc's at work this year and they all say HD on the side of them. By far the most simple easy to work on gas trucks of the big 3 but the independent front axle kills it for me.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Growing pains said:


> 10 new gmc's at work this year and they all say HD on the side of them. By far the most simple easy to work on gas trucks of the big 3 but the independent front axle kills it for me.


For Chevrolet HD stands for "Hot Damn!!!!"

Or maybe Horny Driver


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Another reason I cant stand Obama-when he took over GM, he demanded they stop building HD trucks.
Really wish theyd come back. Competition is good!


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Ill put the one tons aginst a 450 any day. I will say the one tons are more like a medium duty to start with. I do wish they made the 4500/5500 again (for the cab size and 19.5 tires) Id rather have my ifs than a straight axle any day. Even my older ifs trucks i didnt really do any work on them and i had a few that had 400k on them and were 90% factory. Way smother and the now modern day ifs is in my opinion stronger over all.

Ford took bail out too.

Time to stir the truck wars. Lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey I had 2 Pre-Obama motors GM trucks. Still have one. Really liked 'em.
I'm no GM hater, just cant stomach buying anything controlled by Obama.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Well isnt that everything now. Lol. 
Understand what u mean i just get to the point of f$&@ it. Big govt in to much


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The best thing the F-450/550 and the Dodge 4500/5500 have over the GM 4500/5500 is that they are smaller/lower and can fit in a 8' high residential garage.
Really love the duramax diesel/allison.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Yea great motor tranny combo.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That t case grind is old hat for those that grew up with manual hubs unless you just left them locked.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It all makes sense now. Hub was broken, so when locked, it wasnt "back-turning" the front driveshaft. Therefore T-case wouldnt synchronize.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

glasswrongsize said:


> ...and I'm still holding a grudge from the bail-out.
> 
> 73, Mark


And have you see the latest happy crap? GM is to start building cars in China and importing them or was going to rebrand chinese cars as GM, don't remember which but complete BS after all the taxpayers money bailing them out. Should have just let em go bankrupt then re-organize jus like every major airline has.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> That t case grind is old hat for those that grew up with manual hubs unless you just left them locked.


Usually mine always went out after I got it into four wheel drive and said "mud? what mud?" while cutting wood or something.

Which is why I liked my 67 International, posi trac front as well, even with one hub out you'd still have three wheels spinning. Even in the snow though wasn't a good idea to leave em locked in on the road.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mine "clunk" like a sob when you leave me locked and make a turn.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Mine "clunk" like a sob when you leave me locked and make a turn.


Oh yeah, with the posi front in the '67 if the intersection was plowed and you tried to turn it would about crab walk right off the road.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My old man had IH pickups and he also had a "1510". I swear Ford stole the design of that truck and made it into the 450/550.
I would love to find one of the last versions. I think they ended production in around '78. 
IMO, the worst thing we have with HD small trucks is there's not enough manufacturers. 
Can't believe how bad IH corporate and dealerships were run on the business end. We could really use IH back in the small trucks and AG business.
I think this truck with a cummins dropped in it would be a real show stopper.


----------

